# Alternative Grafik für nicht-javafähige Browser



## mknapp (20. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

einen alternativen Text kann man anzeigen lassen, indem man nach dem APPLET-Tag den Text schreibt, falls Java deaktiviert ist. Ist sowas auch für eine Grafik (jpg-Bild etc.) möglich? Wenn ja, wie lautet die Syntax?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2007)

Du kannste eine Grafik an Stelle von Text mit ganz normalen HTML-Tags einsetzen.


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Mrz 2007)

Ich vermute der OP meinte eher folgendes:


```
[img]verzeichnis/datei.gif[/img]
```

Hat aber eher weniger mit Java zu tun  :noe:


----------



## mknapp (21. Mrz 2007)

Habe es mit allen möglichen Varianten versucht, anstatt <alt=...> ein <img src...> zu setzen, aber es funzt nicht. Das muss doch irgendwie gehen. Möchte gerne ein Firmen-Logo beim Aufruf der Webseite mittels Applet animiert abspielen lassen, und für den Fall, dass jemand Java deaktiviert hat, das Logo an derselben Stelle als statisches Bild einbinden. Ansonsten wäre da eine Lücke, und keiner weiß, um welche Firma es sich handelt. 

Also wie kann man ein Ersatzbild in folgenden Code einbauen?

```
<html>
<applet code="Applet5.class" width=600 height=200>
</applet>
```


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Mrz 2007)

mknapp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das muss doch irgendwie gehen.



Eben nicht. Das applet-Tag _kennt_ nur einen alternativen
Text, kein alternatives Bild.

Du mußt dich schon auf den Text beschränken.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mrz 2007)

Leroy42, das stimmt nicht! Du kannst beliebigen HTML-Text zwischen den Applet-Tags notieren.

```
<applet code="MeinApplet.class" width=400 height=300>
   <a target="_blank" href="http://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp">
   [img]graphics/link.gif[/img]</a>
</applet>
```

Wenn ich sage HTML-Tags, dann meine ich es auch so!

Alternativ kann man sich mit Java und HTML- (Meta-) Tags eine Weiterleitung bauen, die zu Webseiten für javafähige Browser bzw. zu Seiten für Browser, die nicht javafähig sind, weiterleitet.


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Mrz 2007)

:shock: 
Kannst du mir hierzu einen Link auf eine Spezifikation des applet-Tags schicken?
In SelfHTML habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden.

applet-Tag


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mrz 2007)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/misc/applet.html


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Mrz 2007)

Danke!


----------



## mknapp (21. Mrz 2007)

also folgender Code, der dem von L-ectron-X entspricht, funktioniert bei mir leider NICHT:

```
<applet code="MeinApplet.class" width=390 height=150>
[img]logo.jpg[/img]
</applet>
```
oder habe ich da was wichtiges vergessen? Das habe ich woanders als Bsp auch schon gelesen, klappt aber nicht. Komischerweise wird nach Einfachklick auf index.htm in der kleinen Dateivorschau am linken Rand unter Windows das Bild angezeigt. Beim richtigen Aufruf der Seite wird das Bild aber nicht eingebunden. Was ist da los?


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mrz 2007)

mknapp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim richtigen Aufruf der Seite wird das Bild aber nicht eingebunden. Was ist da los?



Vielleicht liegt's daran, daß dein Browser eben Java-fähig ist.
Erscheint denn das Applet?  :lol: 

Im Ernst, ich weiß nicht wie _dein Browser_ (InternetExcluder, Opera, FireFox, ...)
reagiert, wenn er zwar Java-fähig ist, du aber die Applet-Darstellungsfähigkeit im
Optionsmenü ausgeschaltet hat.  :shock: 
Wertet er dann die alternativen HTML-Anweisungen aus?


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Mrz 2007)

@mknapp: Im Zweifelsfall probierst du meine Alternativlösung aus. 
Und Leroy42 hat schon recht treffend kombiniert.


----------



## mknapp (24. Mrz 2007)

Also sowohl FireFox als auch IE werten die alternativen HTML-Anweisungen bei ausgeschalteter Javafähigkeit im Optionsmenü leider NICHT aus. Zumindest was alternative Bilder betrifft. Alternativer Text mit der ALT-Anweisung funktioniert.

Nunja, ich werde dann wohl auf die Alternativlösung von L-Ectron-X zurückgreifen, das klappt ganz gut.


----------

